# need help for beginner with using a froe



## tgkd99 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have been searching for some help. I am just learning how to use a froe. I want to make cedar shakes for side of my cabin....I have some red cedar logs and I wanted to use them. The problem is I do not know what I am doing. Do I need to block the wood up and let it season first? I cut a piece with my chainsaw then split it with an ax but for the life of me I could not get the froe through it. Maybe I am putting the froe in the wrong spot? I would be grateful for any knowledge. Thank you Peggy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Pictures of the wood and how you are trying to use the froe will help others to assist.

I have not used a froe, but read that they are placed on the end grain and then driven with a mallet to split the cedar along the grain.


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm sure there are dozens of episodes of Uncle Roy using a froe that could lend useful information. Look for a show called The Woodwright's Shop by Roy Underhill. It's on PBS and has shows online through the website. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Standard WRC shake blocks are 24" long. I've been splitting out my own carving wood from those lumps for many years. Wet or dry, I can get +/- 1/16" without any trouble.

Let me assume that your froe is 3/8" thick and has a single bevel.
With wedges and a 4lb+ hammer, split the cedar round into 3 or 4 pieces.
With a BIG wooden mallet, set the froe into the block. Bevel facing the shake you want to split off and parallel to a fresh surface (aka the radial face), whatever thickness you need. I'll guess 3/4" or thereabouts. 

If you try to split out parallel to the outside face of the log, there's a chance that you will get a wedge, a run-out. If that happens, you need to flip the block end-for-end.

Once in full depth, lever off the shake. I like to use the funny little pie-shaped leftover pieces as following wedges = if they get beat up, there's lots more where they came from.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Outdoors, under cover, wood might airdry 1" thickness per year. How depressing.
Yes, you can split all the shakes you want from a wet log. Reduces the drying stress and thay will be dry in no time.

My froe was custom made for me by a blacksmith. Straight tang like a giant thick knife, no lever loop. My mallet is a 3lb length of hardwood log. Half of that was cut down to about 2" for a handle. Yes, it is slowly dying, bits fly off in every direction. Make another some day.

Just this morning, I split out a dozen x 3/4" slabs as western red cedar salmon BBQ planks to cook on. Used an elbow adze to round off the corners, spoke shave for the edges, and a Haida-style planer knife to smooth the surfaces.
If I work like Hello, I can finish 2/hour. Don't fancy the use of any machinery for this project (even if I did own everything.)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Was this a fly-by? I can and will help if not.


----------

